# Plustek 7200



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

You might remember a while back I was asking about 35mm scanners? Well, I bought a Plustek 7200 (the base one) and it arrived this week, so have been shooting some 35mm (for the first time in about 8 years!) to see whether there is a difference in the quality vs. my Ixus 500.

First thing to say - the Silverfast software hasn't improved much over the last 10 years!









Well, anyway, a few pics




























Not really sure what I think at this stage. Maye I need to play with it some more (or maybe read the manual)?









The advantage of shooting with my 35mm set up (and my sole reason for trying out the film to digital route) is better macro & more control (longer shutter speeds etc.), but honestly I'm not sure about the quality of the pics.









What do you think?

Rich


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

IMHO - they have a vintage feel to them







Perfect for older watches

Perhaps thats the answer! Use film when you want "atmosphere"?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love them!

They have a lovely textured look , esp the Sharkhunter, almost like a magazine printed picture....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think after 8 years or so of only taking digital pictures I was a bit surprised at how much grain - and a 100 asa film too!







Now I've looked at them again they are actually ok. Not bad for a cheap scanner actually

Nice to be able to do a few close ups though!

Rich


----------



## myller (Dec 18, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Thanks guys. I think after 8 years or so of only taking digital pictures I was a bit surprised at how much grain - and a 100 asa film too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go, Rich.

Grain is mainly due to looong exposure. With some lighting, even diy white-LED ringlight, the things look not so pale any more. Slide film and polarizer filter would add some additional kick.

Cheers,

Kalev


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

I love the first photo with the second hand blurred, it really is quite cool.

Have you thought about photoshopping some of the noise out and possibly adjusting the colour a little?

Additionally, Unsharp mask using settings:

75

4

2


----------

